# New Senior title!!



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

So proud of me and Katniss! She went four for four which I never dreamed would happen!! A tropical storm moved through this weekend but Katniss kept her head on and did so great! Such a good girl!! Now all my goals are met for the year! WCX two weekends ago and this weekend her last two legs and I think this qualifies her for a versatility title also... Yeah. I never thought I could train a dog to do this and here she is!! Shoot last month I wasn't sure I should even enter a senior test yet. I was so scared I remember the first time I saw a dog handle and I was amazed. My sweet kitty wagged her tail all the way to that water blind today. Love that!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh and Proof got to be the honor dog for the first senior dog! His hunt test debut!!! He heeled great and didn't disturb the working dog. So cute


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

HUGE CONGRATS!!! She did not get that skill from her daddy who thinks 'show dog' is his job.... I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I admire you and Kat so much! What an accomplishment! Congratulations again!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

You know Molly is next!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

here we are with the judges I was beaming!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congrats, that's AWESOME!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sooooo proud of you two!!! Hard work paying off!! Congrats!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo!
Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Katniss-love her name.

It was really wet and windy over here on the Coast from TS Ana.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Carolina Mom, yes, we were in Cheraw in N. SC and it was so windy from the t.s. Ana. WE got lucky and only got rained on a tiny bit but the wind was gusting and swirling and it made a lot of the dogs lose their minds! They were running all crazy and just getting caught up in the scents. When people say wind is a big factor, they are not kidding!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Carolina Mom, yes, we were in Cheraw in N. SC and it was so windy from the t.s. Ana. WE got lucky and only got rained on a tiny bit but the wind was gusting and swirling and it made a lot of the dogs lose their minds! They were running all crazy and just getting caught up in the scents. When people say wind is a big factor, they are not kidding!


The wind sure does have a huge effect. 

I looked up Cheraw, it's about 3.5 hours West of me. You can probably guess how windy it was here.....

I am a block off the ICW, I can see the water from my driveway. Emerald Isle is right across the ICW from me. We could the hear the waves hitting the main beaches at my house, knew the surf was high and rough.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow! I can only imagine, it was so dark and windy here it must have been a mess where you were. eek, it came so early!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Huge congratulations!! You have done so well with your crew! I hope you continue on the march and continue to have fun!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations! What a huge accomplishment!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! And I hope you continue to do well in the field.


----------

